# Aristo dash 9 front coupler



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi folks I'm in desperate need of the stock Aristo dash 9 front coupler. I need the coupler and the metal spring that goes with it. Cant seem to get that from the manufacturer. Can anyone help? Ahhh!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Fish guy 

I have one if I can find it as I put Kadees on my Dash 9. 

Are you coming to Marty's? 

If so I can bring it. 

I'm off to the eye doctor's this morning and will look for it this afternoon. 

Randy


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Fish Guy, 

Like Randy, I replaced the Aristo couplers on the Dash 9with Kadees. 
If Randy can't find his Aristo couplers, let me know and I will look for a pair I put away somewhere. 

-Ted


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, I think I found the coupler.


The swing arm is right at 1 1/16th inch center to center hole length


The OAL of the swing arm is 1 3/8th inch long.
 

Let me know if you want to pick it up at Marty's or if you need me to mail it to you.


My email address is below if you want me to mail it.


Just provide the address.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll have to measure to see if that's it. It looks like it though!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Email sent. Thank you!


----------

